# Libreswan plugin for networkmanager

## Unb0rn

Hello! It looks like there is some problem with open/libreswan plugin. After installing latest net-misc/networkmanager-openswan, it doesn't seem to appear in Gnome's network configuration. Openvpn and Import options are there, but not IPSec... Any fixes?

----------

## Hu

Please quantify "latest."  That can mean different things for users on stable versus testing, can vary by architecture, and may change depending on when the local tree was most recently synchronized.  Please post the output of emerge --info net-misc/networkmanager-openswan net-misc/networkmanager.

----------

## Unb0rn

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please quantify "latest."  That can mean different things for users on stable versus testing, can vary by architecture, and may change depending on when the local tree was most recently synchronized.  Please post the output of emerge --info net-misc/networkmanager-openswan net-misc/networkmanager.

 

All of those packages (networkmanager, its' plugin-networkmanager-openswan, libreswan, which is pulled in by plugin) have only stable versions at the time of writing. Anyway, here is output of emerge --info

 Link 

----------

## Hu

 *Unb0rn wrote:*   

> All of those packages (networkmanager, its' plugin-networkmanager-openswan, libreswan, which is pulled in by plugin) have only stable versions at the time of writing.

 Not exactly:

```
KEYWORDS="~alpha amd64 arm ~arm64 ~ia64 ppc ppc64 ~sparc x86"
```

```
KEYWORDS="amd64 ~ppc x86"
```

----------

## Unb0rn

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *Unb0rn wrote:*   All of those packages (networkmanager, its' plugin-networkmanager-openswan, libreswan, which is pulled in by plugin) have only stable versions at the time of writing. Not exactly:
> 
> ```
> KEYWORDS="~alpha amd64 arm ~arm64 ~ia64 ppc ppc64 ~sparc x86"
> ```
> ...

 

Some exotic architectures =)

Any ideas? Should I report this problem as a bug?

----------

